# Fish tanks!



## Savage Destiny

Continued from the betta thread... my fish tanks.  

First up, my 20 gallon. Home to Helios my rather large male betta and a school of peppered cory catfish (all named Mike). 










Helios glowering at the camera.









Good body shot









14 gallon divided tank, home to Ms. Banana and Double.









Double's closeup:









An old pic of Banana from when she was in the 5g. 









And lastly my 5 gallon hex, home to Kiss. He is very shy. 


















Kiss was a pity purchase from Petco. He was so sad, and could barely swim and just floated on his side. This is him in his cup when I brought him home:









His pretty colors now!









He still doesn't swim well, he has some sort of spine deformity. He likes to hide most of the time, as his hides keep him from floating straight up to the surface- the roofs stop him. He pretty much only comes out for food. 

Thanks for looking! I'm a total fish nerd.


----------



## Tobi

Those are beautiful! I love freshwater live plant tanks with betas!!! i had a 50gallon years back with 4 of them, they all kinda stuck to their own area and it worked out beautifully, i couldn't tell but do you keep 1 or two of them together? i saw that Helios does well with the small school, have the been disappearing at all?


----------



## Savage Destiny

Helios is an unusually docile betta! He hangs out with the Mikes and just swims around with them. He'll even hover by them when they eat and they just shove him out of the way like, "Move it over man!" 

Ms. Banana and Helios are in the same tank, but its divided in half so they can't get to each other. They'd rip one another to shreds if they were together!


----------



## swolek

Cute bettas! 

Cory cats were some of my first non-betta fish, I love them! I miss mine but don't currently have a tank appropriate for them . I could probably keep pygmy cories in one of my 5-gallon tanks but that species has become impossible to find again.


----------



## 3Musketeers

Wow, they're soo spoiled.
I've been wanting to get my Iris a neighbor for a while now . That's an awesome divided tank, 14gal wow, I was going to divide a 5gal (or get a 2nd 2gal) lol.
Also, that's some impressive finnage on Ms.Banana, most female bettas I've seen barely even have fins. 
Aw poor kiss he looked like he was at death's door


----------



## schtuffy

That's awesome! I used to raise bettas...I had 5 at one time, each in it's own separate 3-5 gallon tank. Cleaning and water changes were such a pain though, since I didn't use filters. I miss the little guys...one of mine had a spine deformity too. My 'pity' purchase, Clarkie, ended up being the one I loved most <3 This was when I first brought him home...he had fin rot and a bunch of other problems :frown:


----------



## Savage Destiny

Banana was not a planned purchase, lol. I saw her and could not resist, she was too gorgeous. 

Do be careful dividing tanks. Have a backup tank available, because not all bettas can handle knowing there's another betta just on the other side. They can also jump dividers!


----------



## wags

awww bettas are so colorful well the males are more than the females, and so cute. My daughter had a female that lived wow for at least had to be almost three years! Ha must have been the lack of care!:heh: I had a beautiful male blue with a purple tones put him in a tank with a filter the whole bit got the best food all the great things a betta should have and yep he didn't live any more than 6 months actually had to be around four months really. What the heck! I did everything right had the best for him! My daughter barley takes care of hers hate to say and doesn't hardly clean the tank, feeds it whenever she remembered the fish lives for appx. three years! UGH! Lack of care and cleaning guess thats the ticket! Love the look of your tanks and wish you the best of luck with them! Fish so relaxing so pretty! Wish you the best! Oh I still have a large tank and I have fish that silver dollars ones that are 10 years old so I guess depends on the fish !!! I still have my betta tank hmmm makes me want to try again!


----------



## magicre

they are beautiful and i can see you take great care of them.


----------



## 3Musketeers

Savage Destiny said:


> Banana was not a planned purchase, lol. I saw her and could not resist, she was too gorgeous.
> 
> Do be careful dividing tanks. Have a backup tank available, because not all bettas can handle knowing there's another betta just on the other side. They can also jump dividers!


Oh I know, the one I have fights with EVERYTHING, so he'd be at it all day and probably over-tire, or maybe die :C from it xD. Wondering if theres any way to make it so they can't see each other most of the time


----------



## Adam76

Tanks look great, I used to have some bettas they are awesome fish, but now I've been bit by the saltwater bug, so no more feshwater tanks for me.


----------



## Savage Destiny

Wags, sorry to hear your betta didn't live long! Sometimes the poor pet store bettas are just so sick or old they don't make it, even with very good care. 

3Musketeers, its pretty easy to divide a tank. I made my own dividers, the blue parts are the spines from report covers you can buy at Staples, and the middle is just craft canvas I got at a craft store. Dark green or black canvas makes it hard for them to see, and you could always tie some moss to the canvas and let it cover the whole divider. If you did that though, you'd want to have a filter and heater in each compartment, since the moss would prevent water from flowing through to each side. 

Personally I wouldn't divide a 5 gallon though. I like my bettas to have at least 5 gallons each... they're so active, they love the space.


----------



## 3Musketeers

Savage Destiny said:


> Wags, sorry to hear your betta didn't live long! Sometimes the poor pet store bettas are just so sick or old they don't make it, even with very good care.
> 
> 3Musketeers, its pretty easy to divide a tank. I made my own dividers, the blue parts are the spines from report covers you can buy at Staples, and the middle is just craft canvas I got at a craft store. Dark green or black canvas makes it hard for them to see, and you could always tie some moss to the canvas and let it cover the whole divider. If you did that though, you'd want to have a filter and heater in each compartment, since the moss would prevent water from flowing through to each side.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't divide a 5 gallon though.I like my bettas to have at least 5 gallons each... they're so active, they love the space.


Heheh, I wish I could fit 2 5gals in my home xD. (Seriously, your fish are in heaven) :O that a pretty creative divider there, probably cheaper to make than buying pre-made ones too, maybe just some dark canvas will do. Looks sturdy enough too.


----------



## Savage Destiny

3Musketeers said:


> Heheh, I wish I could fit 2 5gals in my home xD. (Seriously, your fish are in heaven) :O that a pretty creative divider there, probably cheaper to make than buying pre-made ones too, maybe just some dark canvas will do. Looks sturdy enough too.


The trick is to cut the needlepoint canvas wider than the tank, so it pushes the report spines up against the tank walls. Then fill with gravel or whatever substrate you want to use to anchor the bottom, and you have a divider.


----------

